# Martha Stewart Sausage and Apple Hand Pie



## Lynne (Oct 17, 2010)

still trying to find this recipe.... Does
anyone have last years Martha Stewart's Halloween. I can not find mine
anywhere and there is a great Sausage and Apple Hand Pie recipe that I
need.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have it. I will post it for you later on today.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 17, 2010)

thank you so much. I used this recipe at last years Halloween party. It is amazing..


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope this is it?

1 pound sweet Italian sausage , casings removed
1 large onion, diced (1 1/2 cups)
1 tsp minced fresh thyme leaves
1/4 tsp fresh ground pepper
1 tbs vegetable oil if needed
1 tbs plus 1 tsp all purpose flour , plus more for dusting
3/4 cup homemade or low sodium canned chicken stock
1 medium granny smith apple, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch dice
Pate brisee (recipe follows)
1 large egg , lightly beaten

Pate brisee

5 cups flour
2 tsp salt
2 tsp sugar
1lb cold unsalted butter cut into tablespoons
3/4 to 1 cup ice water

Let me know if you need the rest of the how tos of the recipe. Its really long and it would be easier if I could just send it to you in a email . I can scan it on my scanner for you.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 17, 2010)

this is perfect!!!

I am going to use the base of the recipe w/ sausage , apples etc.. but use a puff pastry for the crust.

Again thank you so much. Have a great Halloween....


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Your welcome Hope you have a Happy Halloween too!!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

so really good, huh, Lynne?? I have never heard of this one and I went immediately to her website and couldn't find it.... So what do you do, just shape it into a hand??


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I hope this is it?
> 
> 1 pound sweet Italian sausage , casings removed
> 1 large onion, diced (1 1/2 cups)
> ...


This looks great. Can you email me this too?

My hotmail user name is HalloweenHouseParty

Thanks!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

halloweenhouseparty Check your hotmail I sent you the recipe the smorning


----------



## Lynne (Oct 17, 2010)

yummum29 said:


> so really good, huh, Lynne?? I have never heard of this one and I went immediately to her website and couldn't find it.... So what do you do, just shape it into a hand??




1 pound sweet Italian sausage , casings removed
1 large onion, diced (1 1/2 cups)
1 tsp minced fresh thyme leaves
1/4 tsp fresh ground pepper
1 tbs vegetable oil if needed
1 tbs plus 1 tsp all purpose flour , plus more for dusting
3/4 cup homemade or low sodium canned chicken stock
1 medium granny smith apple, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch dice
Pate brisee (recipe follows)
1 large egg , lightly beaten

Pate brisee

5 cups flour
2 tsp salt
2 tsp sugar
1lb cold unsalted butter cut into tablespoons
3/4 to 1 cup ice water

Saute sausage and onion w/ vegetable oil
add flour to the pan and add the chicken stock
this will make a thick base

add spices and apple


the pastry that is called for is a hard pastry to work with so I am going to use a pie crust instead..

Roll crust out and cut into 2 inch circles.

Place 1 tsp of sausage filling in the center of each pastry and top with second pastry.

press edges firmly together.

bake in the at 350 for 20 minutes or until golden brown.

Sorry they don't look like hands but you can just pick them up and eat them with your hand. Have fun


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

I used those last year and they were delicious. I labeled them as Mrs. Lovitt's Meat Pies for added effect. 

I also used a pre-made pie crust and it saved me a lot of time. I'm sure puff pastry would work awesome too.


----------



## Baroness83 (Apr 16, 2021)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I hope this is it?
> 
> 1 pound sweet Italian sausage , casings removed
> 1 large onion, diced (1 1/2 cups)
> ...


THANK YOU FOR THIS!


----------

